# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Retrieving the Last Value and the Last Character in a Row

## ExcelTip

Problem:

Range B2:F7 contains characters and numbers, each in an individual cell. Some of the cells in the range may be empty.
We want to retrieve both the last value (of any type) and the last character that appears in each row of the range.

Solution:	

To find the last character for each row, use the HLOOKUP and REPT functions as shown in the following formula in column H:
=HLOOKUP(REPT(\"z\",10),B2:F2,1)

To find the last value (of any type) in each row, use the INDEX, MAX, IF, and COLUMN functions as shown in the following Array formula in column I:
{=INDEX(B2:F2,1,MAX(IF(B2:F2

----------

